# unhappy hedgie?



## Itstrist (Dec 16, 2013)

hi everyone. I've had my hedgie for almost a month now and I think things between me and my hedgie are alright.. this is the problem: whenever I take him out of the cage he hisses and jumps a lot. I lay on my bed and put him on my stomach and after a minute or two he will calm down and start wandering and walk around but as soon as I make any movement he is
back to hiding and hissing.  it's making me so upset that he's so scared of me. I just want to be able to move around when he's out and not have to worry about scaring him... am I doing something wrong??! 

also, does anyone have a dig box? what do you put in it? what is it made of?


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello!

It actually sounds to me like your hedgie is making wonderful progress. A month really isn't all that long in the bonding process.

Because hedgies are prey animals by nature, they're instinctive. They are wired to protect themselves first and ask questions second. It doesn't mean he's scared of you as a person.

Sometimes people put a radio or a tv on in the background so that, if it's the noise you make when you move that's scaring him, it won't come during total silence. That seems to help some hedgies.

At any rate, it sounds like you're doing well and moving in the right direction!


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with you at all! You seem to be doing everything right, i.e. getting him out every day and letting go at his own pace. My first hedgehog was a rescue and it was disheartening to me the way she would utterly refuse to be touched by me. However, I didn't give up and kept getting her out everyday and letting her be. Eventually, she started to get curious and look around. Here's a link to a video I watched about hedgehogs that are scared: 




It was helpful to me when I first started dealing with her. Just keep your chin up, he will come around! =]


----------

